# MacArthur on phony preachers and healers



## Berean

*A Colossal Fraud*
Monday, Dec 7, 2009

By John MacArthur

Former NASDAQ chairman Bernie Madoff ran a ponzi-scheme swindle for nearly 20 years, and he bilked an estimated $18 billion from Wall-Street investors. When the scam finally came to light it unleashed a shockwave of outrage around the world. It was the largest and most far-reaching investment fraud ever.

But the evil of Madoff's embezzlement pales by comparison to an even more diabolical fraud being carried out in the name of Christ under the bright lights of television cameras on religious networks worldwide every single day. Faith healers and prosperity preachers promise miracles in return for money, conning their viewers out of more than a billion dollars annually. They have operated this racket on television for more than five decades. Worst of all, they do it with the tacit acceptance of most of the Christian community.

Someone needs to say this plainly: The faith healers and health-and-wealth preachers who dominate religious television are shameless frauds. Their message is not the true gospel of Jesus Christ. There is nothing spiritual or miraculous about their on-stage chicanery. It is all a devious ruse designed to take advantage of desperate people. They are not godly ministers but greedy impostors who corrupt the Word of God for money's sake. They are not real pastors who shepherd the flock of God but hirleings whose only design is to fleece the sheep. Their love of money is glaringly obvious in what they say as well as how they live. They claim to possess great spiritual power, but in reality they are rank materialists and enemies of everything holy.

There is no reason anyone should be deceived by this age-old con, and there is certainly no justification for treating the hucksters as if they were authentic ministers of the gospel. Religious charlatans who make merchandise of false promises have been around since the apostolic era. They pretend to be messengers of Christ, but they are interlopers and impostors. The apostles condemned them with the harshest possible language. Paul called them "men of corrupt minds and destitute of the truth, who suppose that godliness is a means of gain" (1 Timothy 6:5). Peter called them false prophets with "heart trained in greed" (2 Peter 2:14). He warned that "in their greed they will exploit you with false words" (v. 3). He exposed them as scoundrels and dismissed them as "stains and blemishes" on the church (v. 13). 

Those biblical descriptions certainly fit the greed-driven cult of prosperity preachers and faith healers who unfortunately, thanks to television, have become the best-known face of Christianity worldwide. The scam they operate ought to be a bigger scandal than any Wall Street ponzi scheme or big-time securities fraud. After all, those who are most susceptible to the faith-healers' swindle are not well-to-do investors but some of society's most vulnerable people—including multitudes who are already destitute, disconsolate, disabled, elderly, sick, suffering, or dying. The faith-healer gets lavishly rich while the victims become poorer and more desperate.

But the worst part of the scandal is that it's not really a scandal at all in the eyes of most evangelical Christians. Those who should be most earnest in defense of the truth have taken a shockingly tolerant attitude toward the prosperity preachers' blatant misrepresentation of the gospel and their wanton exploitation of needy people. "But we don't want to judge," they say. Thus Christians fail to exercise righteous judgment (John 7:24). They refuse to be discerning at all.

How many manifestos and written declarations of solidarity have evangelicals issued condemning abortion, euthanasia, same-sex marriage, and other social evils? It's fine, and fairly easy, to oppose wickedness and injustice in secular society, but where is the corresponding moral outrage against these religious mountebanks who openly, brashly pervert the gospel for profit 24 hours a day, seven days a week on international television?

Advocates of abortion and euthanasia don't usually try to pass their message off as biblical. The people who say we need to redefine marriage haven't portrayed themselves as an arm of the church. But the prosperity preachers deceive people in Jesus' name, claiming to speak for God—while stealing both the souls and the sustenance of hurting people. That is a far greater abomination than any of the social evils Christians typically protest. After all, what the prosperity preachers do is not only a sin against poor, sick, and vulnerable people; it also blasphemes God, corrupts the gospel, and profanes the reputation of Christ before a watching world. It not only tears at the fabric of our society; it also befouls the purity of the visible church and abates the influence of the true gospel. It is surely among the grossest of all the evils currently rampant in our culture.

*In the weeks to come, we're going to be looking at the preposterous claims and false teachings of some of religious television's best-known figures. We'll analyze why a disproportionate number of celebrity faith-healers and prosperity preachers have succumbed to serious immorality. And we'll see what Scripture says about how Bible-believing Christians ought to respond. I hope this series will challenge you to take a more active stand against the phony miracles and false teachings that are being peddled in the name of Christ.*

*(The next post on this topic will come at the end of this week.)
*

Source: A Colossal Fraud


----------



## Rich Koster

I can probably guess who might be in the top ten 

BH
PC
CD
TDJ
KC
JO
JM
RB
RHB
OR


----------



## Semper Fidelis




----------



## Berean

Rich Koster said:


> I can probably guess who might be in the top ten
> 
> *BH*
> PC
> CD
> TDJ
> KC
> JO
> JM
> RB
> RHB
> OR



I'm not sure if he'll go in the same order as your parade of avatars we recently witnessed.


----------



## MMasztal

Hopefully MacArthur will name these charlatans in the coming weeks.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace

Love it!


----------



## earl40

Rich Koster said:


> I can probably guess who might be in the top ten
> 
> BH
> PC
> CD
> TDJ
> KC
> JO
> JM
> RB
> RHB
> OR





BH Benny Hinn
PC Paul Crouch
CD Creflow Dollar pun intended
TDJ TD Jakes
KC Kevin Copeland
JO ?
JM ?
RB ?
RHB ?
OR Oral Roberts

Don't forget Robert Tilton.


----------



## au5t1n

RHB Rodney-Howard Brown AKA "the Holy Ghost bartender," as in the Toronto blessing. 

-----Added 12/8/2009 at 08:05:56 EST-----

JM Joyce Meyer, perhaps. Okay, that's all I got for ya.

-----Added 12/8/2009 at 08:07:24 EST-----

But what's wrong with *J*ohn *O*wen???


----------



## Jake

earl40 said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can probably guess who might be in the top ten
> 
> BH
> PC
> CD
> TDJ
> KC
> JO
> JM
> RB
> RHB
> OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BH Benny Hinn
> PC Paul Crouch
> CD Creflow Dollar pun intended
> TDJ TD Jakes
> KC Kevin Copeland
> JO ?
> JM ?
> RB ?
> RHB ?
> OR Oral Roberts
> 
> Don't forget Robert Tilton.
Click to expand...


Joel Osteen, Joyce Meyer, Rob Bell, and ?


----------



## ClayPot

I think Dr. MacArthur would have a lot more impact if he simply stated what he thought clearly instead of beating around the bush.


----------



## strangecharm

Jake said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can probably guess who might be in the top ten
> 
> BH
> PC
> CD
> TDJ
> KC
> JO
> JM
> RB
> RHB
> OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BH Benny Hinn
> PC Paul Crouch
> CD Creflow Dollar pun intended
> TDJ TD Jakes
> KC Kevin Copeland
> JO ?
> JM ?
> RB ?
> RHB ?
> OR Oral Roberts
> 
> Don't forget Robert Tilton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joel Osteen, Joyce Meyer, Rob Bell, and ?
Click to expand...


Rob Bell isn't EXACTLY prosperity. He's emergent, and get this...emergent folks (some, anyway) are into voluntary poverty. Their heresies are far different from those that Dr. MacArthur is after. 

I sincerely hope that he is careful if he names anyone. We are *all* inclined toward the prosperity gospel, especially in America. Want proof? The average Christian, even those who are Biblically sound, is not apt to do as Job did when everything was taken from him. That's a side effect of living in unacknowledged prosperity. 

If you have a problem with the above, take it up with John Piper  These are his sentiments, which I share. )If I'm not cxareful, I'll be called a Piper clone. My Presbyterian brothers and sisters are trying desperately to drag me from that cliff.)
*
HOW DID WE FORGET RICK WARREN??!!*


----------



## Rich Koster

RB = Reinhard Bonnke WoF "evangelist".  Other than that the hall of shame was pegged . There will probably be some fringe heretics like White or Bentley or Cain or Haggard and so on and so on........

-----Added 12/9/2009 at 05:52:03 EST-----



strangecharm said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BH Benny Hinn
> PC Paul Crouch
> CD Creflow Dollar pun intended
> TDJ TD Jakes
> KC Kevin Copeland
> JO ?
> JM ?
> RB ?
> RHB ?
> OR Oral Roberts
> 
> Don't forget Robert Tilton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Osteen, Joyce Meyer, Rob Bell, and ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rob Bell isn't EXACTLY prosperity. He's emergent, and get this...emergent folks (some, anyway) are into voluntary poverty. Their heresies are far different from those that Dr. MacArthur is after.
> 
> I sincerely hope that he is careful if he names anyone. We are *all* inclined toward the prosperity gospel, especially in America. Want proof? The average Christian, even those who are Biblically sound, is not apt to do as Job did when everything was taken from him. That's a side effect of living in unacknowledged prosperity.
> 
> If you have a problem with the above, take it up with John Piper  These are his sentiments, which I share. )If I'm not cxareful, I'll be called a Piper clone. My Presbyterian brothers and sisters are trying desperately to drag me from that cliff.)
> *
> HOW DID WE FORGET RICK WARREN??!!*
Click to expand...


He is just a lame church growth salesman.... not a claim your healing or prosperity heretic.


----------



## Herald

jpfrench81 said:


> I think Dr. MacArthur would have a lot more impact if he simply stated what he thought clearly instead of beating around the bush.



In this day and age of sound-bytes, spin doctors, and PR specialists,
John MacArthur holds the gospel above all. He gets criticized by many, including we Reformed types, but he is clear, articulate, and uncompromising when speaking about the gospel. The television interviews he gave after 911 revealed the depravity of the human heart and the only hope for mankind.

I may disagree with pastor MacArthur's eschatology and his "leaky" dispensationalism, but I will stand by his side as long as he contends for the faith.


----------



## KSon

Herald said:


> jpfrench81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Dr. MacArthur would have a lot more impact if he simply stated what he thought clearly instead of beating around the bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day and age of sound-bytes, spin doctors, and PR specialists,
> John MacArthur holds the gospel above all. He gets criticized by many, including we Reformed types, but he is clear, articulate, and uncompromising when speaking about the gospel. The television interviews he gave after 911 revealed the depravity of the human heart and the only hope for mankind.
> 
> I may disagree with pastor MacArthur's eschatology and his "leaky" dispensationalism, but I will stand by his side as long as he contends for the faith.
Click to expand...


----------



## strangecharm

If you read _Purpose Driven Life, _ you hear him say "you need to find your purpose, or you won't get the rewards you deserve in heaven, or be happy on Earth."

It's prosperity toned down and cloaked in New Age. Osteen is on the same level. Hence, they rest together in the Pop-Heresy section of my Library, right next to LaHaye.


----------



## Ivan

strangecharm said:


> If you read _Purpose Driven Life, _ you hear him say "you need to find your purpose, or you won't get the rewards you deserve in heaven, or be happy on Earth."



Could you give me a page number on that one?


----------



## NRB

Yeah Rick Warren is getting out of control with his stuff!


----------



## strangecharm

Ivan said:


> strangecharm said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read _Purpose Driven Life, _ you hear him say "you need to find your purpose, or you won't get the rewards you deserve in heaven, or be happy on Earth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you give me a page number on that one?
Click to expand...


You're gonna make me read it again?  

You want it from the book or the journal? I have both. They read eerily similar to _Become a Better You_


----------



## Andres

MacArthur makes an interesting point when he states:


> How many manifestos and written declarations of solidarity have evangelicals issued condemning abortion, euthanasia, same-sex marriage, and other social evils? It's fine, and fairly easy, to oppose wickedness and injustice in secular society, but where is the corresponding moral outrage against these religious mountebanks who openly, brashly pervert the gospel for profit 24 hours a day, seven days a week on international television?



That statement got me wondering, has there ever been a written declaration against the prosperity-gospel heresy? If so, I am not aware of it. With all the recent comments regarding the Manhattan Declaration, I would be interested to know who would sign a written declaration against the prosperity gospel and the false teaching that abounds from it. Should specific ministers be named within the declaration as "false teachers"? Would you sign it? Why or why not?


----------



## Herald

Andres said:


> MacArthur makes an interesting point when he states:
> 
> 
> 
> How many manifestos and written declarations of solidarity have evangelicals issued condemning abortion, euthanasia, same-sex marriage, and other social evils? It's fine, and fairly easy, to oppose wickedness and injustice in secular society, but where is the corresponding moral outrage against these religious mountebanks who openly, brashly pervert the gospel for profit 24 hours a day, seven days a week on international television?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That statement got me wondering, has there ever been a written declaration against the prosperity-gospel heresy? If so, I am not aware of it. With all the recent comments regarding the Manhattan Declaration, I would be interested to know who would sign a written declaration against the prosperity gospel and the false teaching that abounds from it. Should specific ministers be named within the declaration as "false teachers"? Would you sign it? Why or why not?
Click to expand...


Andrew,

You ask an excellent question. 



> 1 Peter 4:17 17 For it is time for judgment to begin with the household of God; and if it begins with us first, what will be the outcome for those who do not obey the gospel of God?



The church needs to clean up its own house first.


----------



## Herald

strangecharm said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strangecharm said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read _Purpose Driven Life, _ you hear him say "you need to find your purpose, or you won't get the rewards you deserve in heaven, or be happy on Earth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you give me a page number on that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're gonna make me read it again?
> 
> You want it from the book or the journal? I have both. They read eerily similar to _Become a Better You_
Click to expand...


Please provide both, if you have them. We need to back up our assertions, even against those we disagree with. It not only keeps them honest, but us, as well.

Thanks.


----------



## earl40

Andres said:


> That statement got me wondering, has there ever been a written declaration against the prosperity-gospel heresy? If so, I am not aware of it. With all the recent comments regarding the Manhattan Declaration, I would be interested to know who would sign a written declaration against the prosperity gospel and the false teaching that abounds from it. Should specific ministers be named within the declaration as "false teachers"? Would you sign it? Why or why not?



I would sign it in a heartbeat. I don't know how many times I have heard various preachers talk about the likes of these wolves and stop short of naming names. I work in a hospital and I don't know how many times I have to watch the heresy network on our TV's. I will say this though, it does make a good segway into speaking of the Real Jesus and Gospel.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I remember Michael Horton had a book maybe about 20 years ago concerning this subject but I am failing to remember its title.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I remember Michael Horton had a book maybe about 20 years ago concerning this subject but I am failing to remember its title.



Were you thinking of this?

Amazon.com: The Agony of Deceit/What Some TV Preachers Are Really Teaching (9780802487780): Michael Horton: Books

If you are wanting to read something that exposes these guys, look no further than Hank Hanegraaff. This is the main thrust of his Bible Answer Man show.

Amazon.com: Christianity In Crisis: The 21st Century (9780849900068): Hank Hanegraaff: Books


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

That one and then their was another one I have laying around here called "Power Religion" or something to that effect that he edited.


----------



## Notthemama1984

strangecharm said:


> If you read _Purpose Driven Life, _ you hear him say \"you need to find your purpose, or you won't get the rewards you deserve in heaven, or be happy on Earth.\"
> 
> It's prosperity toned down and cloaked in New Age. Osteen is on the same level. Hence, they rest together in the Pop-Heresy section of my Library, right next to LaHaye.



Not sure if this is what you were referring to but here is Warren on p.34



> One day you will stand before God, and he will do an audit of your life, a final exam, before you enter eternity. The Bible says, Remember, each of us will stand personally before the judgment seat of God….Yes, each of us will have to give a personal account to God.” Fortunately, God wants us to pass this test, so he has given us the questions in advance. From the bible we can surmise that God will ask us two crucial questions:
> First, “What did you do with my Son, Jesus Christ?” God won’t ask about your religious background or doctrinal views. The only thing that will matter is, did you accept what Jesus did for you and did you learn to love and trust him? Jesus said, “I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the father except through me.”
> Second, What did you do with what I gave you?” What did you do with your life—all the gifts, talents, opportunities energy, relationships, and resources God gave you? Did you spend them on yourself, or did you use them for the purposes God made you for?” Preparing you for these two questions is the goal of this book. The first question will determine where you spend eternity. The second question will determine what you do in eternity. By the end of this book you will be ready to answer both questions.



This isn't exactly the "give me money and God will give you more money" mantra of prosperity gospel weirdos, but it is a works based sanctification. You are driven to do good deeds because you will receive these neat golden trinkets in Heaven. 

Does the idea of Jesus not caring what your doctrinal views are send shivers down your spine like it did with me?

-----Added 12/10/2009 at 08:11:18 EST-----



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> That one and then their was another one I have laying around here called \"Power Religion\" or something to that effect that he edited.



Amazon.com: Power Religion: The Selling Out of the Evangelical Church? (9780802467737): J. I. Packer, R. C. Sproul, Alister E. McGrath, Charles W. Colson, Michael Scott Horton: Books


----------



## BJClark

> KC Kevin Copeland



It's actually Kenneth Copeland..

Christian Ministry - Teaching Bible Faith - Jesus is Lord - Copeland Ministries

I guess this is a good place to find information about Copeland..

Biography: Copeland, Kenneth



> Copeland has been an important advocate for the so-called "Faith Formula," which is the doctrine that true Christians, by virtue of being Christians, have earned the right to health and financial prosperity. Copeland was, at one point, one of the top ten television preachers in the United States.


----------

